
3D-Printed Lens Turns Smartphones Into a £1 Microscope to Detect Diseases - gasull
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/3d-printed-lens-turns-smartphones-into-1-microscope-detect-diseases-1446204
======
WatchDog
Its not really 3d printing if all you are using it for is to place droplets of
polydimethylsiloxane onto a plastic slide.

------
placeybordeaux
Cool technique, that would be awesome if they commercialized it, man this is a
terrible title though. It is not a £1 microscope nor is it 3D printed.

~~~
userbinator
Agreed, the title is a bit misleading since it's assuming you get a smartphone
for free, or that it's something everyone has (not _too_ far from the truth.)
It's a £1 microscope accessory for a smartphone.

(If the process is commercialised, we'll probably start seeing lenses of this
construction showing up in various toys...)

------
schatten
An actual microscope for 50 cents [1]. No smartphone. It is limited in the
things it can do. You can't use it to educate med-students, for example, but
it works for the poverty stricken areas perfectly.

[1]:[http://www.ted.com/talks/manu_prakash_a_50_cent_microscope_t...](http://www.ted.com/talks/manu_prakash_a_50_cent_microscope_that_folds_like_origami)

------
higherpurpose
Stuff like this could work great for ARA smartphones.

